# CFHS Skills Competitions



## Armymedic (25 Jun 2004)

As part of their 100th yr of service, during OP Celebration week this past week in Borden, the CF Health Services held its initial Expert Field Medical Team competition and,

        2 Fd Amb team won.      

OLN's show Truth, Duty, Valour did film it and is highlighting the 2 Fd Amb Team team in the show. From what they were saying, the team was filmed on 5 of the 11 stands at the competition and also did interviews on the last day. Apparently the show will air around Dec.

There were also other teams from :
1 Fd Amb,
5 Fd Amb
1 Cdn Fd Hosp
Gagetown
Ottawa
Esquimalt
Halifax
Sherbroke
Trenton
Winnipeg
15 Fd Amb Edmonton
1 Dental Det
11 Fd Amb

The competition had a fictional peace support scenario based in a breakaway Serbian Country within current BiH. The 15 four person teams took part in the event that consisted of 11 stands tested over a 64 hr time frame from Sunday night to Wends at 1600. Some of the stands were the "Ejected Pilot", "Heli Down", Bunker Hit By Arty", "House on Fire" medical scenarios, plus a road block negotiation, Nav, AFV rec, and a 9 mm shoot     :akimbo:. There were also heli and AFV insertion to some of the stands, plus a whole bunch of walking.

Also there was a mess dinner on Wends and Op Celebration parade on Fri. As well, the recognition of CFB Borden of the home station for the CFHS, they opened the new kitshop, and also several working groups and conferences in Borden for the event.


----------



## MedCorps (26 Jun 2004)

Congrats Army Medic you guys looked good out in the fields of battle in Yugobordinia.   Beat the next closest group (CFB Gagetown) by about 100 points.   Then 2nd 3rd (1 Fd Amb) and 4th  (1 Fd Hosp) were quite close (about 60 points between them). 

Still treating my mess dinner hengover, 

Good drills. 


MC


----------



## Armymedic (10 Jan 2005)

The Truth Duty Valour episode featuring this competition is airing this week on OLN.

Watch for it Weds 12 Jan and Sun 16 Jan.

Check your local listings.


----------



## MED_BCMC (12 Jan 2006)

Anyone from 1 Fd Amb can probably answer this question for me quite easily. 

Is the MWO Osborne Mil Skills competition a yearly event?


----------



## medicineman (12 Jan 2006)

I left in 95 and we had no such animal to my knowledge - we had a CO's Trophy Medical Competition that started that year or 94.  I know that's of little help 11 years after the fact...

MM


----------



## Armymedic (13 Jan 2006)

From the guys from 1 Fd Amb on course with me in Borden. 
The event is annual, and will be held this yr if fiscally and logistical feasible.


----------



## MED_BCMC (13 Jan 2006)

Armymedic said:
			
		

> From the guys from 1 Fd Amb on course with me in Borden.
> The event is annual, and will be held this yr if fiscally and logistical feasible.



Ack. Thank you.


----------



## medicineman (5 Mar 2006)

A thought came to mind - up until the late 80`s and early 90`s we had the Combat Casualty Care Competition and the Mary Otter First Aid Competition.  I always found these to be uselful - they provided oppourtunities for relearning and improving old skills and learning new or up to date ways of doing things, and doing it in a realistic environment.  Given what`s happening these days, they might be something useful to ressurect in their old forms or in some new one such as how the EFMC went in Borden, except open it to all arms.

Opinions please anyone.

MM


----------



## MED_BCMC (5 Mar 2006)

1 Fd Amb had put together the "MWO Osbourne Skills Competition" last year, which was very good. The main body of competitors was from 1 Fd Amb themselves, but the western med res units were invited as well (11, 12, 15, 16, 17 & 18). 

Unfortunately, these types of competitions are extremely resource intensive, and there might not be enough money / personnel in the branch right now to plan / execute a competition like the EFMC. 

BCMC


----------

